# Super Bow Strings???



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll admit I don't bow hunt very often, maybe every other year just a couple times a year, but I've owned a bow since 2001 and its had the same strings on it since then. I keep them waxed and keep the bow stored inside but it crossed my mind the other day, "I wonder how often your supposed to replace the strings"? I never thought about it bc they look fine and perform well. I looked it up and most people were talking about replacing them every 1 to 3 years. It made me scared to even hold my bow anymore to the thought they were going to bust on the spot. Well I finally worked up enough nerve the other night to pull it back and its still working great. So I've come to the conclusion I have Super Bow Strings...lol. 

Can anyone tell me about how much it costs to get a compound bow restrung? The local mom and pop place I bought it from is still open so I'll probably go back there but I'd like to shop around a little and want to know what I'm getting myself into by replacing them. thanks ahead of time...


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Took my son's 2009 Hoyt Alphamax to my local bow shop to be restrung this year. He like you, takes care of it. He has hunted sparingly and still looks brand new. He inspected and looked it over real good. He said, " It still looked in real good shape, but that if I wanted to give my money away he would sure relieve me of some of it". I trust these guys.


----------

